# How to give medicine?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My dogs think nexguard Spectra is a treat and happily eat it but they are insanely greedy.

I know how large the XL size one is, I would cut it in half and force feed it. Basically open their mouth and put it *quickly* *right at the back of his throat*, and then close his mouth and give him some time to swallow it. Handy to learn how to get them to swallow pills like that if he ever needs to be on medication for anything. Some dogs just refuse even if you mash it into their food/ hide it with treats etc so for me the easiest is to place it at the back of their throat.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Our lab mix is very picky about meds, and she has to take 2 large capsules each morning. The method that I found to work best is to get some spreadable cheese (we get the Kaukauna one) and make a ball of cheese and meds, and put this into her food.


----------



## TomsPop (Apr 22, 2020)

I pulverize in a Mortar & Pestle and mix gravy rich can food with her dry kibble. I have to give my oldest golden a regimen of three, twice a day and she hates pills.


----------



## Chinduster (Nov 25, 2020)

Try PILL POCKETS. They worked for us


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Can you just present it as a treat? Make him work for it, get all excited, rattle the packaging and then give it in bite size form. It says they are beef flavored. Rukie thinks his Interceptor and Nexguard are special treats. I do wish they could make them a little softer though.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cwag said:


> Can you just present it as a treat? Make him work for it, get all excited, rattle the packaging and then give it in bite size form. It says they are beef flavored. Rukie thinks his Interceptor and Nexguard are special treats. I do wish they could make them a little softer though.


This is exactly what I do 

But if he really won't take them, I'd also suggest Pill Pockets, or coat them with peanut butter or put them in a piece of cheese.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You can try the TREAT TREAT PILL TREAT method. 

Basically, the dog will be suspicious of the first item cause it thinks it's a pill. But if the first couple are legitimate treats, by the time it's taking the pill, you chase it with another treat or two and in their excitement for the next treat they swallow the pill. 

But for my dogs, the flavored monthly preventative has always been seen as a treat so I just lean into that. _Opens draw and takes out medicine._ "WHO WANTS A TREAT??!?!? DO YOU? ARE YOU SITTING? GOOD JOB!" _Give medication, then go off to play_


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

We also do the treat treat treat pill treat treat treat method. Sometimes you need a lot of “treats” before you give the pill, and they need to confirm nothing is in the first few treats, but then the key is SPEED. They need to be so focused on the next treat that they swallow the pill without chewing. Try to make sure there’s nothing obviously different between the “treat” and the pill, so you may need to break the pill into smaller pieces so they can be well buried into the treat material. I find cheese, cream cheese and canned cat food all work well...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Treat, Pill, Treat, Treat...I also find it helps if Honey can see the next few treats ready to be devoured!


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

thanks guys, for some reason he hates that smell :/ i have no idea why. Tried giving with his wet food, kibbles, treats etc. He will someone sniff it out - he is a **** smart boy! lol. 

I also tried force feeding him but he will lock his jaws and no matter how hard i try it's like practically impossible to open it haha

I'll try that pill pocket method. seems promising.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

key to forcing jaw open is the teeth/cheek. Run the cheek into the canines and the mouth will open.


----------

